
Prep for Parallella's 64 Cores: Installing Go on Mac OS X - jjhageman
http://rayhightower.com/blog/2013/06/22/preparing-for-parallella-64-cores-installing-go-on-mac-os-x/
======
st3fan
The author should really look at Rob Pike's talk "Concurrency Is Not
Parallelism"

[http://vimeo.com/49718712](http://vimeo.com/49718712)

